# New member from Missouri



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello from Mo. what part of the state are you from? :teeth:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! and hello from Mo. also.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome From AR..:shade:


----------



## rdg68_99 (Aug 18, 2007)

welcome to at always happy to see another from missouri,where ya from,fulton/columbia area here


----------



## ronahop (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm Ron. I live in O'Fallon, MO. Nice to meet you.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT!​*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Kwiskey. Have fun here.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to the brotherhood


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Kwiskey (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! :cheers:

I hail from Springfield.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from Saint Louis.


----------

